# Disgruntled workers?



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Well hello, looks like someone threw some concrete down the drain. Made it through some PVC bends and then settled at the old CI piping. Removing it should be fun. Gotta love these guys. Keep it coming. Keeps me busy.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Sadd.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't want worked like that. Of course it's possible the property owner deserved it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Was there a pour in a wall? Sometimes masons are pouring cement columns in a block wall and if they accidentally break a PVC drain line in that wall, then the cement goes down into the PVC. I've seen this on one or more occasions.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't want to start the whole Union non Union thing but i remember back in the 90's business agents were known to dump bags of dry concrete down drains. I have also seen Union job sites vandalized also, mostly theft.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Was there a pour in a wall? Sometimes masons are pouring cement columns in a block wall and if they accidentally break a PVC drain line in that wall, then the cement goes down into the PVC. I've seen this on one or more occasions.


No idea. They called me in after a plumber came three times to unclog the line in 2 days. I was told that three flights up someone had some renovations a month prior.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> I don't want worked like that. Of course it's possible the property owner deserved it.


Maybe the guy upstairs who did the renovation deserved it, no idea, or maybe it was negligence but unfortunately it's the guy downstairs who is going to have his floor ripped up. Unfortunately the downstairs guy, when he renovated years ago tiled over manhole and didn't leave any cleanout points. Lots of messups in this whole saga.


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

Good times...been there done that. If it was easy everybody would do it....I wouldn't assume it was a vicious attempt, some folks just aren't that smart. Can't tell you how many times have had it in mop sinks from tile guys, too many to count. Its the one thing that none of us can fix, no matter how good a plumber you are!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Long time ago.. Got called in to an expansion project at a food factory, concrete contractor accidentally got some 'crete into a 3" floor drain. Several applications of Chloroben DE over a few days dissolved it..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

many many years ago I was working on a attached condo new construction, the builder was an a$$hole and had all the trades at each others throat, wasnt a good time, and the damage being done by workers of the trades to other trades was bad, but the builder kept paying for repairs till finally half way through he called a meeting of the minds from all involved, probably because it was costing him some big money...things went alot smoother after that....but he was still an a$$...


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

JimmyMac said:


> Its the one thing that none of us can fix, no matter how good a plumber you are!


What? You haven't heard of the new Roto Cemento cutter head?

Even if the business owner was a jerk, it would't warrant this. JMHO


----------

